# cercar



## ryba

Bon dia!

Els mallorquins, generalment, cerquen i no busquen.

El verb _cercar_ és el verb habitual en occità. El _buscar_, en castellà. En català existeixen els dos.

He demanat a una parlant de català oriental peninsular què pensava de la meva idea de fer servir el verb _cercar_ habitualment i el _buscar_ només quan se'm surt i m'ha dit que sí que és possible fer-ho ja que, encara que per a la major part dels parlants _cercar_ té un ús més aviat literari que no oral, tothom l'entén. Seria perfectament acceptable en el català "escolar" que parlen els estudiants de català a l'estranger.

Volia preguntar-vos, per tant, en quines parts del domini lingüístic l'ús de _cercar _no resulta gaire o gens artificial, on seria vist com una cosa normal i natural.

Moltes gràcies i molts records,

Grzegorz


----------



## Kagunlou

No sóc lingüísta i no et puc donar una resposta exacta, però jo sóc de Sabadell i per tant parlo el català central, i aquí no sento gairebé mai el "Cercar". Es fa estrany si algú utilitza aquesta paraula. La immensa majoria "Busquen". 

En canvi en els textos escrits és una paraula més habitual. Com a anècdota et diré que jo sóc programador informàtic i als programes en català que faig, als botons de cerca sempre hi poso "Cercar", sobretot per diferenciar-ho del "Buscar" castellà.


----------



## tashletoff

Jo visc a Badalona, a prop de Barcelona, i cercar es molt comú, es fa servir sempre


----------



## Wilva

Jo visc a Barna i cercar no ho sento dir gairebé mai en el sentit de buscar, però per exemple, per dir 'hacer una búsqueda' jo en dic 'fer una cerca'; en canvi, com t'han dit, en l'ús més aviat formal i escrit es fa servir molt més 'cercar', que tinc entès que és molt comú a les illes Balears. A Catalunya i al PV en canvi es fa servir gairebé exclusivament buscar, que és un castellanisme introduit fa 3-4 segles.


----------



## Wilva

Per cert, en occità el verb buscar en sentit de cercar també existeix, almenys en alguns dialectes. En Manel Zabala, presentador de l'infòc, l'hi vaig sentir dir, i ell parla la varietat llenguadociana o estandard de l'occità. En canvi, un altre presentador que parla gascó deia cercar.


----------



## merquiades

I per a vosaltres ¿existeix una gran diferencia entre "cercar" i "recercar"?  Es pot dir també... "Actualment recerco (cerco, busco) informació sobre.... la història de Catalunya". Abans jo pensava que "buscar" només es feia servir en castellà. Merci i salut a tothom!


----------



## ryba

Gràcies.

Increïble que hi hagi tanta diferència entre Badalona i Sabadell!

A veure, fins ara només hem tingut notícia de l'ús "normal" de _cercar_ en el llenguatge oral de certs subdialectes (balear) i parlars (el de Badalona) orientals.

El català septentrional seria lògic que fes servir el verb _cercar_ també.

A Andorra en canvi em van dir que no s'hi acostuma a cercar, que a Andorra tothom busca. Es pot aplicar aquesta regla a tot el bloc occidental?

PS: Correccions benvingudes (errors d'estil, gramaticals)..


----------



## betulina

Bé, sento diferir del meu paisà Tashletoff, però jo a Badalona no sento mai dir ni dic "cercar" en el sentit normal i corrent de "buscar", de manera que no crec que puguem dir que sigui gaire generalitzat. "Cercar" ho relaciono més amb el que fas a Internet, com deien abans des de Sabadell o Barcelona.

Als parlars balears sí que es fa servir "cercar". De la resta ja no te'n puc dir res.

Sobre "recercar", jo ho associo a la investigació. Si recerques informació, és que necessites aquesta informació per a un treball important, com ara una tesi o una cosa així.

Salut!


----------



## crises

*Recerca *s'ha normativitzat amb el mateix sentit d'investigació. Per exemple, una "recerca acadèmica". Originalment, en català oriental i mallorquí significava simplement "cercar a fons".

El verb *cercar*, ha estat exclusiu de les variants orientals, al Principat i a les Balears. Al català d'arrel ribagorçana i pallaresa (català occidental), en canvi, s'ha fet servir sempre la paraula *buscar*.


----------



## kotosquito

Jo tenia una novia de Barna, filla d'un home famos lligat amb l'equip de futbol, i ella sempre, sempre deia "cercar", mai no deia buscar.  Em sembla que els seus amics tambe parlaven aixi


----------



## refrany

pel que fa al País Valencià per l'àrea de València, l'Horta i les Riberes, ''cercar'' s'entén i es fa servir sobretot en l'àmbit escrit i en l'oral més acadèmic.

Però pel que fal al parlar del carrer el que s'utilitza per la major part de la població és ''buscar''


----------



## Favara

Més avall de València, a la Marina (valencià meridional), sol dir-se _buscar_, però quan el substantivem ens passem automàticament a _la cerca_. Açò passa també al poble de Tàrbena, on parlen mallorquí (de la Vall de Gallinera, l'altre poble d'ací on parlen mallorquí, no en sabria dir res). A nivell escolar s'empra quasi exclusivament _cercar_.
Si s'empra _cercar_, ningú d'ací no tindrà cap problema per a entendre-ho.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Aquí tothom diu _cercar_, _buscar_ sonaria com que no sap la paraula adient en _mallorquí_.


----------



## unalbert

Visc a un poble d'Alacant, al Baix Vinalopó i aquí ningú diu "cercar". Tots "busquem" (però no tots trobem)


----------



## kotosquito

Home!  No ho savia, pero he _cercat/buscat _el seu poble i no savia que es parla tant al sur el catala!  Esta voste per Murcia!  Quin alucinant.


----------



## unalbert

Sí, sí,  es parla, no sé si per molts anys però es parla. Visc a Crevillent, a 9 km. d'Elx i  40 de Murcia. Al següent poble, seguint la carretera nacional, ja es parla castellà "murcianico", però a Crevillent es parla valencià. A Guardamar, encara més al sud, també es parla valencià. El problema (un d'ells), peró es que cada vegada més pares parlen als seus fills en castellà, així que la llengua es perd.


----------



## Tin

Com bé heu dit, els mallorquins (no parlaré pels altres illencs, tot i que crec que ho fan igual) només feim servir "cercar". La paraula "buscar", a part d'estranya i artificial, ens sona ridícula. Altres paraules "estranyes" (coincidents amb el castellà) que no feim servir són "parar", "preguntar", "últim", "algun", "saltar", i possiblement n'hi hagi més que ara no em vénen a la ment.

Jo et recomanaria que fessis servir preferentment cercar. 

I, per cert, aquí no cerquem, sinó que cercam.   (Distingim el subjuntiu del present, com al català antic).


----------



## ACQM

Jo sóc de Manresa i crec que el que ens passa al català oriental de Catalunya (es que no m'agrada això de dir-ne Principat) es que normalment la gent diu "buscar" sempre, ara bé des de que hi ha català a les escoles i a la televisió, sobretot aquells que no som catalanoparlants, utilitzem cultismes, paraules del llenguatge literari o mots estàndars que no ens "toquen" per dialecte. 

Crec que és el cas de "cercar" i "recercar" sobretot influits pel fet que els substantius per traduir "búsqueda" i "investigación" són "cerca" i "recerca", especialment en àmbits com internet i la documentació i la recerca científica i/o acadèmica.


----------



## pompau

Completant l'apartat mallorquí, una "busca" és quelcom que t'ha anat a parar a l'ull, o una mica. "I busques" també s'empra en plural per dir "i escaig".
A Menorca també cerquen. Esper que qualque dia arribin a trobar.


----------



## ACQM

pompau said:


> Completant l'apartat mallorquí, una "busca" és quelcom que t'ha anat a parar a l'ull, o una mica. "I busques" també s'empra en plural per dir "i escaig".
> A Menorca també cerquen. Esper que qualque dia arribin a trobar.



Aquí les busques són les fletxetes que marquen l'hora en un rellotge:

2 1 f. [LC] [IMI] Barreta que, moguda per l’acció d’un ressort o de la gravetat, assenyala les hores, els minuts o els segons en l’esfera d’un rellotge.


----------



## Tin

ACQM said:


> Aquí les busques són les fletxetes que marquen l'hora en un rellotge:
> 
> 2 1 f. [LC] [IMI] Barreta que, moguda per l’acció d’un ressort o de la gravetat, assenyala les hores, els minuts o els segons en l’esfera d’un rellotge.



A Mallorca també té aquest mateix significat.


----------



## mixina

Hola, jo coc de Barcelona, i aquí poques vegades ho he sentit, exceptuant a nivell informàtic. Però tot i que crec que es podrien utilitzar indistintament, jo l’utilitzaria més buscar amb coses físiques p.e.“buscar una persona” o “buscar patates” i cercar amb coses més “mentals” p.e. “cercar una paraula al diccionari” o “cercar una resposta” No se si m’explico.


----------



## ampurdan

A Girona s'utilitza "buscar" en la parla corrent. En discursos més elaborats, hi ha més possibilitats d'escoltar "cercar".


----------



## ryba

He consultat el _Diccionari Etimològic_ d'en Jordi Bruguera i Talleda (Enciclopèdia Catalana).




> *cercar* s. XII, Hom, ll. td. CIRCARE 'fer una volta, recórrer un lloc'


Resulta que la paraula _cercar_ en català i en castellà, encara que avui en dia vol dir coses que podrien semblar totalment sense relació té el mateix origen del llatí tardà!




> *buscar* 'cercar', 1666, del cast. _buscar_ 'cercar', d'origen desconegut


La primera atestació ve de l'any 1666, vuit anys després del Tractat dels Pirineus i quatre segles després de Ramon Llull.


----------



## Avila89

A Girona sempre diguem buscar.

Sobre el tema de recerca, jo ho relaciono amb el treball de recerca de batchillerat. Així doncs amb investigació.


----------



## ryba

Tin said:


> Com bé heu dit, els mallorquins (no parlaré pels altres illencs, tot i que crec que ho fan igual) només feim servir "cercar". La paraula "buscar", a part d'estranya i artificial, ens sona ridícula. (...)
> 
> Jo et recomanaria que fessis servir preferentment cercar.



És lo que faig. Sobretot en aquest fòrum on hi ha gent de tot arreu.

   M'interessaria molt saber si s'usa_ buscar_ a Catalunya Nord i si és habitual en l'anomenat septentrional de transició. Si s'arriba a confirmar que _buscar_ no s'hi fa servir, sabrem que en dos grans dialectes orientals _buscar_ no existeix.

Sia com sia, no es pot negar que la forma marcada dialectalment i, per tant, a evitar en discursos pancatalans és _buscar_, ja que, com heu confirmat, no hi ha parlars que no posseeixin el verb _cercar_ en cap registre, la qual cosa no passa en el cas de _buscar_.


----------



## jogrey

La meua jaia, il el meu pare sempre van dir : "Que cerques nin ?" (Rossellonès).

Buscar va me semblar molt estrany fins que vaig aprendre el Castellà a l'escola (a 12 anys). 

Un informació : També utititzem "cercar" en occità (almenys de Llenguadoc, no sé pel altres formes).


----------



## ryba

Moltes mercès, Jogrey, moltíssimes mercès!!!

Sí, sí, en la llengua d'oc se fa servir el verb _cercar _en tot el domini lingüístic, des de Gascunya fins a Provença (amb les seues formes palatalitzades _cerchar_ i _cherchar_ en nordoccità).

Records!


----------



## ursu-lab

El fet és que "cercar" també es fa servir al francès (chercher) i a l'italià (cercare). No és gens estrany que a les illes s'hagi mantingut *menys *castellanitzat. 
És a dir, l'"excepció" romànica és "buscar", no "cercar".
En italià, per ex., "buscare" té el mateix significat de "buscar brega" o "ser atonyinat"...


----------



## ryba

Hola de nou!





Wilva said:


> Per cert, en occità el verb buscar en sentit de cercar també existeix, almenys en alguns dialectes.


Això de l'existència d'un verb paral·lel en occità no m'ha deixat tranquil des que ens ho vas dir. Fa molt de temps vaig tractar de trobar informació sobre la qüestió. Només vaig trobar una pista. Als meus apunts tinc aquesta citació:

(...) D'onte pòt venir aquèu mòt ?

Hiruma: Ah bòna questien, *bosquem* tornamai 
 Bensai que son dei mòts mesclats de mai d'una lenga...

L'enllaç de referència és aquest. Els trets lingüístics (_bòna_ per _bona_, -_ien_ per –_ion_, _bensai_ per _benlèu_,_ mòts _per _mots_, _dei_…) indiquen que el Hiruma deu ser parlant d'un parlar marítim del dialecte provençal.

El significat en seria 'Ah, bona pregunta, tornem a cercar (cerquem de nou) 
Potser que són mots barrejats de més d'una llengua…'.

Ara veig que ha estat creada una entrada nova al Wiktionary dedicada al verb boscar.



Wilva said:


> En Manel Zabala, presentador de l'infòc, l'hi vaig sentir dir, i ell parla la varietat llenguadociana o estandard de l'occità. En canvi, un altre presentador que parla gascó deia cercar.


Compte, que no hi ha tal cosa com la varietat estàndard de l'occità, ja que l'estàndard en la llengua d'oc és pluricèntric. Mercès per la referència a en Manel Zabala, pel que he llegit, sembla ser un crack i un escriptor molt bo. Quant al _boscar_ en llenguadocià, doncs, jo, cap idea, que jo no l'hi hagi sentit no vol dir que no s'hi faci servir. En Zabala és català i, com a parlant competent no-nadiu, the way I see it, té la llibertat d'escollir el verb que vulgui.

És un misteri el verb _buscar_/_boscar_. Aquestes fonts donen una idea del complicat que és d'establir-ne una etimologia del tot plausible.


ACQM said:


> Aquí les busques són les fletxetes que marquen l'hora en un rellotge:
> 
> 2 1 f. [LC] [IMI] Barreta que, moguda per l’acció d’un ressort o de la gravetat, assenyala les hores, els minuts o els segons en l’esfera d’un rellotge.





Tin said:


> A Mallorca també té aquest mateix significat.


 
L'origen del mot català _busca_, segons el GDLC, « [s. XIV; d'origen incert, potser del germànic fràncic _busch_ 'buscall, garrot, cop'] », possiblement proper a l'origen de la paraula _bosc_, podria ser relacionat amb l'origen del verb _buscar_, si és que José María Anguita Jaén té raó quan li atribueix influència en la forma actual del verb castellà _buscar_ en la primera de les referències de més a dalt. Això implicaria una relació etimològica entre el català _busca_ (n) i l'espanyol _buscar _(v).


crises said:


> El verb *cercar*, ha estat exclusiu de les variants orientals, al Principat i a les Balears. Al català d'arrel ribagorçana i pallaresa (català occidental), en canvi, s'ha fet servir sempre la paraula *buscar*.


Que tens cap referència?


----------



## dePrades

Al camp de Tarragona, i a l'interior, també "busquem" les coses, no les "cerquem"...  entenem, però, el significat de "cercar" i l'emprem relacionat amb el món de la informàtica, com s'ha dit abans: el cercador, fer una cerca, etc. PS: La paraula recerca la trobo ben normal.


----------



## tenienteramires

"Cercar" és la forma original catalana i "buscar" és un castellanisme ben antic. Jo recomanaria dir sempre "cercar", fins i tot en registres informals, perquè és una oportunitat perfecta per a recuperar una paraula genuïna que cada volta és més comuna.


----------

